# Logo for FreeBSD-9.0



## DemoDoG (Feb 16, 2010)

I watched cartoons with my daughter this morning and saw this nice series called Sam sam and I kinda liked the way he resembles the freebsd logo :e


----------



## copypaiste (Feb 16, 2010)

Would make a good logo for a kids-oriented distro!


----------



## DemoDoG (Feb 16, 2010)

yes like edubuntu but in bsd suite


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree... Although any logo is better than the current FreeBSD one... Even goatse 

If only I was artistic


----------



## segfault (Feb 17, 2010)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> I agree... Although any logo is better than the current FreeBSD one...



NO WAY! I love the FreeBSD logo!
I hate to admit it but it was actually the logo that made me try it first over the other BSDs (while having a hard time deciding one late night ) and ultimately sticking with it (then never even bothering to try the others).

Coming from Slackware it was a welcomed sight to have a decent logo with an actual colour.


----------



## ProFTP (Feb 17, 2010)

FreeBSD 50.0 CURRENT Beta 2 ?


----------

